# brakes problem



## etownvdub (Apr 16, 2008)

yesterday my cars brakes seemed a bit different than usual
they are way less responsive and it needs to be almost at the floor for them to work, and they dont work very good.
the master cylinder has the amount of fluid necessary and i dont know of any leaks.
they are getting prety bad any input is really appreciated.
thanks.
99 mk3 jettavr6


----------



## etownvdub (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: brakes problem (etownvdub)*

anyone


----------



## filmnoire (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: brakes problem (etownvdub)*

Hey, man. Hopefully someone more qualified than me will chime in on this one, but I thought you should at least get a response. If I had to guess, I'd say it's probably your master cylinder. From what I understand, if it was your brake power booster, you'd have an extremely "hard pedal" (which wouldn't want to go to the floor). Unfortunately, I haven't found anyone that can tell me how to diagnose an MC short of replacing it. Since I'm having an braking problem myself, I'll share this tidbit with you. If your car has ABS (like mine unfortunately does) and you need to replace the MC, you have to use a tool called a VAG COM to "cycle" the ABS unit during your wheel cylinder bleed afterward. This is because air gets into the lines while they are disconnected from the MC and can get into the ABS unit as a result and stay there (according to the Bentley manual). If my MC turns out to be bad, I plan on bench bleeding the new one first, re-connecting the lines, jacking the front end up and depressing the pistons on the calipers in order to try to send any air in the ABS back up into the MC, where it can be removed from the system. BUT, this is only theoretical at this point and I can't guarantee it would work. If I try it, I'll post the results. Good luck, brotha! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## etownvdub (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: brakes problem (filmnoire)*

for sure keep me updated, having dull brakes is such a draaaaag.
cheers to you bro


----------



## 01OlFiE (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: brakes problem (etownvdub)*

If no leaks, bad master cylinder


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: brakes problem (etownvdub)*

Start by doing a complete brake fluid replacement and bleed. Use 2 quarts of fresh brake fluid, and a vacuum bleeder or power bleeder. This should get rid of the moisture and crud that accumulates in brake systems when you don't replace the brake fluid every two years as the maintenance schedule calls for.
Then, check the rear brakes to make sure that the self adjusters are working, and the brake shoe/pad clearance is to spec.
If the brake pedal is still soft after this, the master cylinder could very well be worn out.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: brakes problem (germancarnut51)*

Getting a brake line pressure gauge and hooking it directly to your MC ports will verify if the MC seals are bad.... I bet its the MC too


----------



## etownvdub (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks guys it was the mc appreciate all the help, i didnt no that about the abs thing what a pita haha i just bled em regularly but the brakes could be better so i can see why youd do that. sorry for late reply


----------

